

Convore.com - Multiple Security/Privacy Problems - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Case_Study_Multiple_Convore_Security_Privacy_Problems

======
ericflo
I want to thank Mike for being extremely professional about reporting these
bugs privately and giving us ample chance to fix them before publishing. If he
hadn't done that, he probably could have gotten more blog traffic, but it
would have been terrible for us and (most importantly) for our users.

At Convore we take security extremely seriously--we want everyone to feel safe
discussing _anything_ if they're in a private group.

I can only hope that in the future when other security issues crop up, others
are as professional about how they report it to us as Mike was.

------
guiseppecalzone
I hope that the author contacted Convore directly about these issues before
publicizing them.

